# Seahorses



## coral reef (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello fellow bloggers!(I've always wanted to say that)
I'm Katie and I recently became the owner of two beautiful [wild caught]seahorses.(type unknown) Origined from the Florida Keys. They are currently on a diet of live ghost shrimp. I've had them for about 3 or 4 days, and they still don't seem to show much intrest in eating. I've even just put some of that aqua garlic stuff that makes the fish want to eat, but they just don't pounce. They show intrest in the ghost shrimp, but they don't really put much effort into catching and eating them. I mean-- I may just be overreacting, but I would really like some info about eating problems in seahorses. If anyone has any information(about ANYTHING to do with seahorses) that you think would be useful to a young aquarist with new seahorses, I would appreciate it greatly.
And I want you all to know that I didn't just wake up one morning and feel like getting seahorses, I put alot of research into it and ALOT of allowence. I will do anything to help my new seahorses thrive.

[Katie:13:Freshwater:Guppies,BambooShrimp,Bettas,GhostShrimp:Saltwater:Seahorses!LiveRock]


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is a link about feeding seahorses: http://www.seahorse.org/library/articles/SeahorseFoods.php. Do you know what species you have?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

From what I know about sea horses, they are slow swimmers and require hand feeding in captivity.


----------



## coral reef (Aug 5, 2009)

i looked up information, and i think i have the hippocampus reidi.
actually--today i hand fed my smaller seahorse, and it worked perfectly. Thank you!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If your seahorses were caught in Florida, there's a large possibility that they're WC _Hippocampus Erectus_. The best way to ID is get a pic if possible.
Are ghost shrimp the only thing your providing them? Try a variety the first few weeks, if they do show interest and feed regularly from that- throw in frozen and see how it turns out. You'll also need to gutload the ghost shrimp before feeding- try a feeding schedule of 3 times per day. If the shrimp are transitioned to sw, etc. leave them in there with a specific count and see if any are missing. 4 days of not eating isn't healthy for a seahorse- but it can be reversed easily. If it's more than a week, and the stomach is caved in, then I would be concerned. They easily "shut down" their system after time and refuse to eat anything.


----------



## coral reef (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks!
so what would you reccomend to feed them? 
I've put all of the ghostshrimp in this one gallon tank with an air pump, and they all died. Then i got 7 shrimp, and i put them in the tank, after one day they had also all died. I don't know what to do? 
Would LPS's have frozen food? I hope I can convince them to eat!


----------



## coral reef (Aug 5, 2009)

nvm. its alll good.


----------



## Juliet (Aug 15, 2009)

Actually, I have had the same problem.


----------



## SaltyDog (Nov 11, 2009)

I feed mine frozen mysis and they do just fine. If they are tank raised you will have no problem feeding them but if not, good luck!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've never known seahorses to eat ghost shrimp, ( too big ) but Mysis shrimp work fine. A bit pricey, though.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

small ghost shrimp to adult seahorses work like a charm, always gutload them of coarse.


----------



## MattL (Feb 12, 2010)

Just keep feeding them and they will eventually eat


----------

